# Banks saved again.....



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone surprised that the ruling has came back that the banks can effectively charge what they want for 'unauthorised' overdrafts????

Story here

Not me!

Just another kick in the nads for the people that need the money most....



Oh and while I am on a wee rant, I have noticed that BT have now doubled their admin fee for not paying your account by direct debit to £36 a year...


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a simple if unpopular view on this.

Don't spend money that isn't yours without asking and you avoid any charges.


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

I feel the banks need to realise who keeps them afloat...The Public.

My plan would be for everyone to withdraw/move their account from say Barclays to Lthe next month to move from RBS to say Nat West.

Just needs the public the be coordinated in this banking attack........some hope!

That would make them all sit up and take notice.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

hutchingsp said:


> I have a simple if unpopular view on this.
> 
> Don't spend money that isn't yours without asking and you avoid any charges.


i go along with this theory but i have multiple accounts and back in the day tryin to keep track and transfer cash was a nightmare. Not too bad now with internet but they did take the **** especially cheque clearing times


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> I have a simple if unpopular view on this.
> 
> Don't spend money that isn't yours without asking and you avoid any charges.


i share the same thoughts. it seems simple but not everyone is the same i suppose. once i went through a sticky patch (made redundant) so i knew i'd be in a bit of difficulty. spoke to natwest and they sorted a bigger overdraft for me with no charges.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

Just to be clear the banks haven't been told their fees are fair, simply that its not the OFTs jurisdiction to be challenging them. No one has said that the fees are fair or otherwise.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Crystal Finish said:


> i share the same thoughts. it seems simple but not everyone is the same i suppose. once i went through a sticky patch (made redundant) so i knew i'd be in a bit of difficulty. spoke to natwest and they sorted a bigger overdraft for me with no charges.


I have sympathy for unforeseen circumstances, and I suspect if dealt with properly (as you've mentioned) the banks can be pretty good.

What I have no sympathy for is the L'Oreal folks who simply don't have any concept of personal responsibility.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=143754

Maxtor.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=143754
> 
> Maxtor.


sorry, missed that one!



:thumb:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> sorry, missed that one!
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Not a problem mate. Maybe the whole site *is* getting too big to read?

I posted it in the "money forum" to comply with the rules. The off topic chat still is the biggest part of the forum, IMHO.

Maxtor.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Not a problem mate. Maybe the whole site *is* getting too big to read?
> 
> I posted it in the "money forum" to comply with the rules. The off topic chat still is the biggest part of the forum, IMHO.
> 
> Maxtor.


I should check first....

Maybe DW should start to charge a fee for posts made in the wrong section????

:tumbleweed:

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> I have a simple if unpopular view on this.
> 
> Don't spend money that isn't yours without asking and you avoid any charges.


That is what the spokesperson on the news had said, the problem cases are unauthorised OD.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I should check first....
> 
> Maybe DW should start to charge a fee for posts made in the wrong section????
> 
> ...


Ok, that's £5 you owe me.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I totally agree that people should not be going over their agreed overdraft rate....but the banks are charging way too much IF it is a mistake...

I'm all for repeat offenders being charged, but not someone who uses it once.....

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Most banks have what is called a "shadow limit" or something similar.

This means that if your overdraft limit is 200 pounds then you are allowed to go, say, up to 210 pounds overdrawn without incurring any charges.

This stops people being charged for slight errors.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

sorry - another here who thinks people need to read the t&c of their accounts when they sign up and either agree an O/D if they might need one, or manage their money a little better.


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

only affects regular accounts - so people with business accounts can still claim their charges back!!

Some people do manage their money properly what pee's most people off is say just going over by 50p or a pound sometimes can't be helped if something is overlooked!! yet get charged £32.00 for it

Maybe banks should look and use merit in some cases!!!


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

hutchingsp said:


> Don't spend money that isn't yours without asking and you avoid any charges.


No...

I wish to take out an agreement with you, blatantly break that agreement, expect *you* to sympathise for *me* breaking that agreement, (be thankful that I'm not _more_ angry at you for _me_ breaking that agreement because I *personally* kept your bank afloat during the crisis), and then I want to keep all the money I took from you without asking... Plus maybe an extra grand here and there for time wasted _(spending your money)._

And no you can't have a bonus, or a Christmas party. Now off to bed with ya...


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> I have a simple if unpopular view on this.
> 
> Don't spend money that isn't yours without asking and you avoid any charges.


Not always as simple, i assume you are employed and not self employed?

I had wages to pay out, and no work coming in, so i had applied (and had been accepted by RBS) for a crisis loan of £1k and it would clear within 3 days of me signing, by that time my direct debits had backfired and into the unauthorised overdraft

leaving me with nearly £200 of charges!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> I have a simple if unpopular view on this.
> 
> Don't spend money that isn't yours without asking and you avoid any charges.


Precisely:thumb:

At the end of the day if you spend money THAT ISN'T YOURS in any other walk of life it would be called stealing!!!

Yet spend the banks money and people moan about being charges for the unauthorised spending!!!!


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

David said:


> Not always as simple, i assume you are employed and not self employed?
> 
> I had wages to pay out, and no work coming in, so i had applied (and had been accepted by RBS) for a crisis loan of £1k and it would clear within 3 days of me signing, by that time my direct debits had backfired and into the unauthorised overdraft
> 
> leaving me with nearly £200 of charges!


With respect, could you have acted more quickly to avoid the DD's bouncing?


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

I wonder if they will do away with free Banking now that they have won the day.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

P.S. do people realise that if the banks had lost, the good customers who don't exceed their limits would be punished as the days of free banking would over and you'd be charged for every single service/transaction... like statements/debit card payments/funnds transfers/etc...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Hotwheels said:


> I wonder if they will do away with free Banking now that they have won the day.


See my above post. That would have been the course fo action if they lost.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

how much turnover do you have if you didn't see a shortfall hitting in within 3 days that was sorted out by a grand loan?! did you tell them about it? if you did then fair dos, those charges werespiteful.

the thing with all of these charges are they are computer generated...computers have no concept of judgement. they send you a standard charge letter - those charges are to cover money that the bank has to borrow to fund an unexpected overall overdraft, get someone to deal with you when you call to complain, blah blah blah. other banks charge banks for going over drawn 

if you think you are going to go overdrawn past you limit then either arrange a bigger overdraft or review your spending. granted businesses don't always have that option and the charges can seem high. however you sign the agreement so no good crying when you break it.

yes i have been self employed, yes i have worked in banks, yes i am so bored of the 99.9999999999% of people working in banks being regarded as the same as those 100 or so morons who couldn't do maths in america.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

David said:


> Not always as simple, i assume you are employed and not self employed?
> 
> I had wages to pay out, and no work coming in, so i had applied (and had been accepted by RBS) for a crisis loan of £1k and it would clear within 3 days of me signing, by that time my direct debits had backfired and into the unauthorised overdraft
> 
> leaving me with nearly £200 of charges!


So maybe you should have been a little more pro-active and not left it until the last minute. I know hindsight is a wonderful thing, but as a business owner you really should have been more on the ball.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> So maybe you should have been a little more pro-active and not left it until the last minute. I know hindsight is a wonderful thing, but as a business owner you really should have been more on the ball.


A bit harsh to be fair, I'm guessing you don't own/run your own business???

:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> A bit harsh to be fair, I'm guessing you don't own/run your own business???
> 
> :thumb:


You'd guess wrong on both counts:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> You'd guess wrong on both counts:thumb:


And you have never, ever made any mistakes?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> And you have never, ever made any mistakes?


Of course i have, but there's a difference between a mistake and blatantly burying your head in the sand.


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> And you have never, ever made any mistakes?


Everyone makes them, but surely making a mistake doesn't negate your obligation to pay what's owed on an agreement!?!?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Of course i have, but there's a difference between a mistake and blatantly burying your head in the sand.


I don't think anyone was burying anything, he was trying to sort something out....



solarwind said:


> Everyone makes them, but surely making a mistake doesn't negate your obligation to pay what's owed on an agreement!?!?


again, I don't think that the poster was trying to do that either...and I would argue that a mistake should not incur such high bank charges....

Maybe I am reading the post wrong, but it reads to me that the poster realised that a mistake had been made, he was trying to put something into place to cover him short term, but in the mean time the d/d's bounced and he got charged £200....

To me that is a bit unfair....

but as I said, maybe I am reading it wrong.....

:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I don't think anyone was burying anything, he was trying to sort something out....
> 
> again, I don't think that the poster was trying to do that either...and I would argue that a mistake should not incur such high bank charges....
> 
> ...


The thing is though DD's come out the same time each month, they don't crop up unannounced; so if your cash flow forecast is so short-sighted that you can't project you won't have enough money for them to debit then that is burying your head in the sand IMO.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> The thing is though DD's come out the same time each month, they don't crop up unannounced; so if your cash flow forecast is so short-sighted that you can't project you won't have enough money for them to debit then that is burying your head in the sand IMO.


This is true, but I guess a cash forecast would have included some money coming in...which then maybe never came or came in late, the work got cancelled etc etc...lots of things could have happened, not just bad planning.....

I know with my forecasts I plan for the worst, but I still take a guesstimate that _some_ money will be coming in.....

I don't know for 100% that it will.... :lol:

anyway, I digress...maybe just be better to agree to disagree....as we are both discussing something that we don't know the circumstances, and the poster doesn't seem to be as interested as we are! 

:thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I have to agree that people should not go beyond their means, but equally, charges should not be punishment, they should be a fair reflection on the overhead it costs the bank and sometimes that does not appear to be the case.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

What I dont see is why banks should be singled out for unfair charges. What about Insurance companies, or garages, or Retailers, or any other business? At the end of the day you sign an agreement, if you breach it you will incur charges that you were alerted to at the time of signing, and then folk complain and expect to get a refund.

A one off slip is one thing, but many have incurred £1000s in charges by being constantly overdrawn, surely not the banks fault?


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

David said:


> Not always as simple, i assume you are employed and not self employed?
> 
> I had wages to pay out, and no work coming in, so i had applied (and had been accepted by RBS) for a crisis loan of £1k and it would clear within 3 days of me signing, by that time my direct debits had backfired and into the unauthorised overdraft
> 
> leaving me with nearly £200 of charges!


Don't worry about what others have said re: Your Business
obviously they are presuming once again!! Without the full facts of your situation

But as i said in an Earlier post - Business banking you can claim your charges back still

Or a better way to help you rather than slate you for your business been in trouble as you stated as i bet that is enough on your plate as it is

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/theoneshow/2009/11/how-to-claim-back-bank-charges.shtml

I hope you find this useful in your current situation and also hope business pick back up for you!!!!!!!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> The thing is though DD's come out the same time each month, they don't crop up unannounced; so if your cash flow forecast is so short-sighted that you can't project you won't have enough money for them to debit then that is burying your head in the sand IMO.


Have you ever switched bank accounts using their switching service? If not, try it and see why that statement is very, very naive.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Have you ever switched bank accounts using their switching service? If not, try it and see why that statement is very, very naive.


But we're not talking about switching accounts! You're point is completely irrelevant:wall:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> But we're not talking about switching accounts! You're point is completely irrelevant:wall:


Switching accounts led to me going into the overdraft on the new account, because they screwed up the direct debits. Nothing to do with me, but I went overdrawn because of that.

I guess that's my fault and me being careless.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Switching accounts led to me going into the overdraft on the new account, because they screwed up the direct debits. Nothing to do with me, but I went overdrawn because of that.
> 
> I guess that's my fault.


Then you wouldn't have been liable for the charges as it was a bank error. We're not talking about genuine errors, we're talking about idiots who spend money they don't have either knowingly or because they're too bone idol to keep apprised of their balance.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Adam D said:


> Most banks have what is called a "shadow limit" or something similar.
> 
> This means that if your overdraft limit is 200 pounds then you are allowed to go, say, up to 210 pounds overdrawn without incurring any charges.
> 
> This stops people being charged for slight errors.


Rubbish. If you have direct debits, they can get substantially more than that and you will get charged for being overdrawn if they screw up your direct debits. Which they do.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Then you wouldn't have been liable for the charges as it was a bank error. We're not talking about genuine errors, we're talking about idiots who spend money they don't have either knowingly or because they're too bone idol to keep apprised of their balance.


Hah! You try telling them that. Their ****up and you still end up paying.


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Switching accounts led to me going into the overdraft on the new account, because they screwed up the direct debits. Nothing to do with me, but I went overdrawn because of that.
> 
> I guess that's my fault and me being careless.


No. Clearly a bank error.



RisingPower said:


> Hah! You try telling them that. Their ****up and you still end up paying.


I appreciate that Switcher services can generate a LOT of errors, by the nature of what they're doing. But surely, if the Bank mismanaged the transfer of your DD's / SO's - and you have solid evidence for that - you have a case which at least would be entertained by the Ombudsman, if not the Bank's complaints dept...? Why / how would you end up paying because they screwed up the transfer??


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

solarwind said:


> I appreciate that Switcher services can generate a LOT of errors, by the nature of what they're doing. But surely, if the Bank mismanaged the transfer of your DD's / SO's - and you have solid evidence for that - you have a case which at least would be entertained by the Ombudsman, if not the Bank's complaints dept...? Why / how would you end up paying because they screwed up the transfer??


To be honest I don't really recall. All I recall is constantly ringing them up and going into a branches asking whether they'd be set up in time and the response was always "yes it will". All I remember is it was a f***ing pain and I'd never ever let those monkeys manage switching accounts for me.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> I have a simple if unpopular view on this.
> 
> Don't spend money that isn't yours without asking and you avoid any charges.


Thats what I think and totally agree:thumb:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> I have to agree that people should not go beyond their means, but equally, charges should not be punishment, they should be a fair reflection on the overhead it costs the bank and sometimes that does not appear to be the case.


But how do you determine the overhead that it costs the bank?

You can buy a Citroen C1 for £6k because they make enough of them but it doesn't change the fact that the R&D to develop the car, and the cost of setting up a production line costs tens, maybe hundreds of millions of pounds.

I'm not sure the argument that a computer spits out a letter and it only costs a couple of quid plus a stamp is totally valid.

Also, and we may disagree on this, but charges for borrowing money you haven't agreed to borrow should be a punishment, or rather a deterrent - in any other walk of life (except perhaps being an MP) taking something that you're not entitled to is called theft.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

there is a general misconception that banks sit there looking at your account waiting to pounce......also that they have massive cash balances lying around.

if you go 1p over your limit you will trigger a letter.

they use your money to provide you with a return. they have to borrow to cover the shortfall you have created and those costs. they pass those costs on to you. so the bank has a funding cost, overdraft penalty charge, reconciliation charge, investigation charge, an agent bank charge to sort out the issue. this isn't always something that can be lumped together and the effort involved is the same for 1p as it is for 1 million pounds.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> taking something that you're not entitled to is called theft.


You mean like a company taking two direct debits when they should only be taking one, or the taxman taking far too much tax then paying it back at their convenience?


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> You mean like a company taking two direct debits when they should only be taking one, or the taxman taking far too much tax then paying it back at their convenience?


I don't think either of those are right, but mistakes do happen - I don't see how it excuses using a facility without permission and then whinging when the terms (that you agreed to) are adhered to.

I have a savings account that gets me 6% interest because I opened it at the right time - should the bank be claiming some of it back because with hindsight 6% is too good a rate or are terms only unfair when they work against people?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

hutchingsp said:


> I don't think either of those are right, but mistakes do happen - I don't see how it excuses using a facility without permission and then whinging when the terms (that you agreed to) are adhered to.
> 
> I have a savings account that gets me 6% interest because I opened it at the right time - should the bank be claiming some of it back because with hindsight 6% is too good a rate or are terms only unfair when they work against people?


I wasn't using the overdraft facility intentionally. Unauthorised overdraft is a whole other kettle of fish though.

I changed to this account because the apr was 5% if you paid in over £1k a month. They then changed it to 0.1% apr and now 0% apr with £1 for each day you're overdrawn.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

If they screwed up I would expect them to make it right so that I didn't end up out of pocket.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> You mean like a company taking two direct debits when they should only be taking one, or the taxman taking far too much tax then paying it back at their convenience?


you can complete a form (think its a P15?) to speed this up if you think they owe you money. you don't have to wait.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

should_do_more said:


> you can complete a form (think its a P15?) to speed this up if you think they owe you money. you don't have to wait.


If you mean tax, oh yes, they'll pay it back, over the course of a year or more.


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I think the bank charges should have mirrored the actual cost to the banks, of unplanned breaches of an overdraft (a couple of pounds, more than likely).

The harsh charges literally would have put some people on a very slippery slope, unable to climb out. However, the bank would be there to "save them" in the form of a loan, to pay off their recently accumulated debt, from dissproportionate charges.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, I just got a bag of frozen chicken for a tenner...

Beat that!

:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Well, I just got a bag of frozen chicken for a tenner...
> 
> Beat that!
> 
> :thumb:


Well I'd rather have fresh chicken than drive a jeep :lol::lol::doublesho


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

It's all about the canned chicken










I've been using my mates 636 Cueball. Such a hard ride compared to my 12, and you've to to SCREW that engine! Incredible noise once you're up there though.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Well I'd rather have fresh chicken than drive a jeep :lol::lol::doublesho


Not after I flooded a chav in his punto today....after he tried to overtake me because I had stopped to look at the flood to decide what I was doing....

He hit the horn, screamed around me, then hit the brakes, but ended up in the middle of the flood.......

Hmmmm...do you know how big the wake the jeep can leave!!!! :doublesho

:lol:

:thumb:

Looking to replace it with an Audi A8 tomorrow....maybe..... 



Tom_O said:


> I've been using my mates 636 Cueball. Such a hard ride compared to my 12, and you've to to SCREW that engine! Incredible noise once you're up there though.


Once you get by the 'step' at 9,000 rpm it's all good!!!!

Then the next 'step' at 12,000 (ish)

Before the final 'push' at 14,000 rpm......

Only if cars could rev that high.....

Dam you man!!!!!!



:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Not after I flooded a chav in his punto today....after he tried to overtake me because I had stopped to look at the flood to decide what I was doing....
> 
> He hit the horn, screamed around me, then hit the brakes, but ended up in the middle of the flood.......
> 
> ...


American engineering meeting water?  That can't be a recipe for success 

Still, might have been good fun 

And lordy, replacing it with a barge?


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Can't fault an A8 really. Massively well made LOL.

I hear you on the 636, I get to ride it again tomorrow . Couldn't believe how light it was compared to my 12. I jumped on the 12 and thought I had a flat tyre, because it wasn't so keen to initially lay itself over.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> American engineering meeting water?  That can't be a recipe for success
> 
> Still, might have been good fun
> 
> And lordy, replacing it with a barge?


Hey, I will not allow slagging of the beast....

She has never let me down, even when people have hit her and tried to damage her!



I am trying to cut my fuel bills with the Audi, so lowering the engine down to a peasant 2.8..... I feel poor already.....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tom_O said:


> Can't fault an A8 really. Massively well made LOL.
> 
> I hear you on the 636, I get to ride it again tomorrow . Couldn't believe how light it was compared to my 12. I jumped on the 12 and thought I had a flat tyre, because it wasn't so keen to initially lay itself over.


The reason I always went for ninjas where that they sounded great, and always demanded your attention or they would kill you....

My first one tried, the second is even nastier, but in a concentrated "i'm out for a ride" kind of way...

Probably the reason I don't really get on with the VFR....It's a great bike, and always does everything very well.......... not really me!

So do we all think that 4 cars and 2 bikes is too much for one person!?!?!?!?

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm really pleased with mine. When I went to buy her, I was actually intimidated by her. The VFR was pleasing, flattering, and safe. I remeber getting on the 12, and the idle was so violent "brap brap brap", and the throttle blew my hand off. Then there is the sheer size of her. Kawasaki are legendary for making the 12R Ninja IMO.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I hear you!!!!

Only on DW can you start a thread about rip off banks, and end up talking about Ninjas........

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

I think you should keep the 636 (greatest 600 class IMO), get a 12R and then get the "other" bike aswell. :thumb:

I don't think anyone can have "too many bikes" LMAO.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Probably not something anyone is likely to admit to, but did anyone have a considerable amount they were hoping to get back?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

The easiest solution is to stop unauthorised overdrafts, if there isn't enough money in the account then the bill doesn't get paid. I have never gone into an overdraft but I have claimed back charges for 2 people a couple of years ago, one for £1,500 and the other £5,500.

Having a small income is the main problem IMO as you only have just enough in the account to cover all the bills if you budget properly and we're talking essentials here, not payments for a new TV, car etc.

The biggest problem that they had was the bank processing direct debits before their wages. They are paid weekly, the direct debits are setup to go out the day the wages are paid or just after. The majority of the time the bank let the direct debits go out first, which meant the account was overdrawn resulting in 2 or 3 £30 charges. Then they would process the wages afterwards, take the charges they had just applied out of that leaving them with half left! This meant they struggled with all their other bills. 

They budget for each month and asked the bank to process the wages first but they didn't, it was a viscous circle that they couldn't get out of and the banks were just sitting there waiting to pounce!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> The easiest solution is to stop unauthorised overdrafts, if there isn't enough money in the account then the bill doesn't get paid. I have never gone into an overdraft but I have claimed back charges for 2 people a couple of years ago, one for £1,500 and the other £5,500.
> 
> Having a small income is the main problem IMO as you only have just enough in the account to cover all the bills if you budget properly and we're talking essentials here, not payments for a new TV, car etc.
> 
> ...


What a load of rubbish!

Firstly you can't stop unauthorised OD's as the banks treat any payment that is more than the account balance as request for unplanned borrowing.

Secondly the bank isn't responsible for processing DD's the company who calls for them are in full control.

Lastly they don't "process" the wages they simply receive them from the bank that sends them as a BACS payment.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> The reason I always went for ninjas where that they sounded great, and always demanded your attention or they would kill you....
> 
> My first one tried, the second is even nastier, but in a concentrated "i'm out for a ride" kind of way...
> 
> ...


LOL @ NINJAs!

They were the poor buggers who were missold sub prime loans in the US which then pre-empted the credit crunch!

NINJA = 'No Income, No Job, No Assets'


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

LMAO at the connection. Kawasaki Ninjas are a bit better than American Ninjas :lol:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Tom_O said:


> LMAO at the connection. Kawasaki Ninjas are a bit better than American Ninjas :lol:


Good man Tom!

Laughter is the best medicine mate


----------

